# AIRBORNE #35.9 SNAP



## trimtab (Aug 22, 2008)

Teacher Tom with his monster #35.9 snapper, caught on AIRBORNE!!!!!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

pardon my french but DAMN! airborne apparently has it going on.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

I like the standing behind it to make it look bigger trick! haha nice snapper


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JoshH (6/7/2009)*I like the standing behind it to make it look bigger trick! haha nice snapper


standing behind it or not, 35lbs is a big effin snapper.


----------



## trimtab (Aug 22, 2008)

I hear that!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

:bowdown


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Good fish, Mike!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *John B. (6/7/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *JoshH (6/7/2009)*I like the standing behind it to make it look bigger trick! haha nice snapper
> ...


No shit!!! congrats..

I have no clue what Josh is talking about. That is a hoss. Did you catch it up in the water or on the bottom?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh big deal...everyone is catching them that big these days...Im kidding that is a STUD!!!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a hauss! Those guys have to be one of the most consistent boats on the coast when it comes to catching big fish. Congrats to the crew


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

I have been lazy about getting out for the Snapper. After seeing that pic , im going spearfishing right now. Report later...............


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

nice job guy's. that be a whole lotta snapper!!!!!!


----------



## Danny and Jamie Langford (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice fish!!!! :bowdown


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

sweet snapper.:letsdrink


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

That's a Freakin Snapper right ther , Congrats!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Very impressive!!


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Dammmmmmmmmmm! Good job!!!!!!!!!

George


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

awesome fish. no surprises though that it came from Team Airborne.


----------

